
This Chicago Startup Sold Its Protein Bar Company for $600M to Kellogg's - borisjabes
https://www.inc.com/robbie-abed/this-chicago-startup-sold-its-protein-bar-company-for-600-million-to-kelloggs.html
======
xinyhn
Previous discussion, different article.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15488492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15488492)

